# Trip to Maui Ocean Center



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Wanted to share some pictures that I took at the Maui Ocean center 1 week ago while on a winter holiday.
The aquarium is not as big as our here in Vancouver IMO, But was cool to see fish that can only be found in Hawaiian waters.
thanks for looking:lol:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been there a couple of times. It is a great place to visit when you are in Maui.


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

@ charles Was able to turn my one day admission into a week pass so I went twice. Stayed in kihei so was only 30mins away.
Must see if in Maui for sure.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

did you go up North. There is a cove there which is a fish sanctionary. You have to park on the side of the highway and hike a bit in the woods to get there. But it is well worth it. Lots and lots of fish and coral and not many people.


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Couldnt do the hike thigy my boy are to yng.....4 and 2 but were already planning to go again wen der older.....btw thanks for the tip charles

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I could take pictures like the first two at home. Dreaming, or not , to be about to do that for the last three pictures :bigsmile:


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Got a bunch more pic of the ocean Center and some coral I saw a the beach, but I could only add 5pic per post.
Is there a way I can add more without starting new post?


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

You can post as many times as you want in this thread, just reply and add 5 pics, reply and add 5 pics, etc

Or you can upload them to flicker or Picassa or what have you and share the gallery URL.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Alkatraz

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

